# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  Protein Ice Cream

## gbrice75

3/4 cup low fat cottage cheese (I use 1% milk fat, no salt added cottage cheese)
1 scoop protein powder (I use chocolate Myofusion)
6 packets splenda
2 tbsp pure unsweetened cocoa
1 cup crushed ice
1/4 cup fat free half and half

Blend really well in a blender. Stop and scrape down the sides, then continue to blend. Make sure everything gets incorporated well, and there are no lumps/curds left in the cottage cheese. This should come out very creamy.

At this point, you can either freeze it for a while, or eat as is. I like my ice cream sort of 'melty', so I ate it straight out of the blender. 

Enjoy!

----------


## im83931

Thanks man! I really miss Ice Cream. Cant wait to try it.

----------


## auslifta

Might give this one a go, cheers

----------


## -KJ-

Making this today  :Smilie:

----------


## SlimmerMe

Music to my ears......

----------


## gbrice75

I did the same recipe last night with vanilla myofusion and added a tsp of PB - excellent!! Literally like ice cream!

----------


## brad1986

wow this looks realoly good. thanks g

----------


## baseline_9

Sounds good m8.... I remember Damion told me about how he made it in an ice cream machine... You have reminded me so I may give this a go soon.

----------


## gbrice75

Let me know how it turns out for you guys!

----------


## gypsy

gave it a try - was a bit skeptical how the CC would taste, but it turned out quite nice.

----------


## gbrice75

> gave it a try - was a bit skeptical how the CC would taste, but it turned out quite nice.


Glad you liked it mate!  :Wink: 

Did you freeze it after blending, or just ate it soft?

----------


## GirlyGymRat

i saw this link in another diet forum post (one of the gals) and it looks really good! I haven't had ice cream in what seems like forever!! looking forward to trying when I get back to the gym! or somehow mix this into my mid morning snack somehow!!! thx!

----------


## qkcam

this is great gbrice! would it be a disadvantage to use agave nector instead of splenda...or xylitol? sounds fabolous..i could go for some chocolate now....i you dont have chocolate proteinpowder(only vanilla) and you just used the unsweetend cocoa with the cottage cheese? thanks

----------


## yogiart

Too bad I can't eat cottage cheese. I wonder what would I replace it with?

----------


## gbrice75

> i saw this link in another diet forum post (one of the gals) and it looks really good! I haven't had ice cream in what seems like forever!! looking forward to trying when I get back to the gym! or somehow mix this into my mid morning snack somehow!!! thx!


Let me know what you think GGR!




> this is great gbrice! would it be a disadvantage to use agave nector instead of splenda...or xylitol? sounds fabolous..i could go for some chocolate now....i you dont have chocolate proteinpowder(only vanilla) and you just used the unsweetend cocoa with the cottage cheese? thanks


Agave nectar, while natural, is full of sugar/calories. For that reason alone, i'd advise against it. Xylitol, like Stevia/Truvia, is much lower but not calorie free. Splenda is my choice, but try and stick with a calorie free sweetener in any event. 

I've made it with vanilla protein powder and the cocoa powder still gives it a chocolaty flavor. You can't go wrong, it's ice cream!!  :Big Grin: 




> Too bad I can't eat cottage cheese. I wonder what would I replace it with?


I wouldn't say the cottage cheese is absolutely necessary. It adds a bit of creaminess, and I always like adding a bit of 'real food' to my shakes - but this would probably be fine without it. You might need a bit more ice (and consequently more sweetener) to thicken it up due to the lack of cottage cheese.

Play around and if you come up with something, post up here for all to try out!

----------


## Little1

Holy shit this is good.....

I added peanut butter to the chocolate myofusion. Too much though  :Frown: 

But before I added the peanut butter this was AMAZING!!

I would just recommend blending the cottage cheese before adding other ingredients

----------


## gbrice75

> Holy shit this is good.....
> 
> I added peanut butter to the chocolate myofusion. * Too much though* 
> 
> But before I added the peanut butter this was AMAZING!!
> 
> I would just recommend blending the cottage cheese before adding other ingredients


Is there even such a thing as too much PB??  :Big Grin: 

Glad you liked the recipe bro.

----------


## Little1

Love it man!! I am using this to replicate a cheat meal!! Damn I can be a fat kid now and not get fat hahaha.

----------


## boxa06

Sounds good gbrice gonna make some up this weekend!

----------


## gbrice75

> Love it man!! I am using this to replicate a cheat meal!! Damn I can be a fat kid now and not get fat hahaha.


Lmao, yep! My fat boy mentality and past allowed me to create this recipe!!




> Sounds good gbrice gonna make some up this weekend!


Cool bro, lemme know how you make out/like it, and if you were able to experiment to make it even better.  :Wink:

----------


## Rya

> 1/4 cup fat free half and half


Is that sugar or cream?

what brand would you use? (so that i can look at the nutritional values and find a similar product here in the UK)

----------


## gbrice75

> Is that sugar or cream?
> 
> what brand would you use? (so that i can look at the nutritional values and find a similar product here in the UK)


It has a few grams of carbs per tbsp. This meal definitely isn't the 'cleanest' but it will make for a great/tasty cheat meal at worst.

I always use the store brand, i.e. Shoprite, Stop and Shop, etc.

----------


## Windex

How long did you freeze it for ? Somehow mine turned out horribly...I followed the ingredients but my half and half was unfortunately not fatfree.

----------


## lmmalone

I tried this recipe, froze solid like a block of ice :/

----------


## lmmalone

I made a new recipe for this tonight. Not the cleanest recipe in the world, but if you've got a sweet tooth it's probably the best sweet thing you can have

2 cups cottage cheese
1 cup fat free half and half
1/2 cup skim milk
5 egg yolks (or 5 tbsp liquid eggs)
2 tbsp vanilla extract
3/4 cup calorie free sweetener
small splash of vodka (to keep from freezing like ice.)

comes out to about 6 grams of fat, 70 grams of protein, and about 35 grams of carbs.

And it's freaking delicious.

It's freezing right now, I'll update on the consistency once it's frozen
\

----------


## SHRUB

+1 thank you

----------


## DeadlyD

> I made a new recipe for this tonight. Not the cleanest recipe in the world, but if you've got a sweet tooth it's probably the best sweet thing you can have
> 
> 2 cups cottage cheese
> 1 cup fat free half and half
> 1/2 cup skim milk
> 5 egg yolks (or 5 tbsp liquid eggs)
> 2 tbsp vanilla extract
> 3/4 cup calorie free sweetener
> small splash of vodka (to keep from freezing like ice.)
> ...


Egg yolks?....or whites ?

----------


## oatmeal69

Fat free half and half? Is there such a thing??
I'd bet using just fat-free cottage cheese, you could knock down the fat and carb content...
Wonder if adding some unflavored gelatin would better the consistency / creaminess??

----------


## Exilus

i tried to do this and it froze solid. i had to put it in the fridge for 3 hours in order to be able to eat it

----------

